# Opinions on tractors



## 20156point7 (Apr 7, 2015)

after running my baler all summer with my 5083e jd I realize I need some more power when I get on hills. I am looking at getting a 2955 or a 6400 I am not sure which one. I don't want to spend more than 30k. What is some of your guys opinions on either of those tracors.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Both are good....I always felt like I could see better out of a 2955 and I felt like the 2955 handled better, but that could have just been me.

I also think that the 6400 was maybe prone to have a few hydraulic leaks....but again, that may have just been me.

I could be happy with either one....and they are both good tractors....as what I said above is a bit picky....you need to drive both and see which fits you the best.

I have heard some folks say that the 2955 was a bit long for them.....but they ride really nice and comfortable with the long stance.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Having had both a 6400 and 2 ,2955s, I'll opine on these two tractors. Still have one with 9900+ hours on it. No major engine issues, water pump replaced... Tough unit. On the other hand..... The 6400 is the reason I have never bought another JohN Deere. Worst tractor I've ever owned. I think it was one of the first ones produced. Disaster. It's been probably 25 years and I still have that sour green taste in my craw.


----------



## 20156point7 (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks for the opinions I was already leaning towards the 2955 because I have ran a 2355 a lot this summer for my neighbor and I like it a lot It just doesn't have enough power for running a baler.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

We've had both a 2950 and a 6310 on our farm. Though neither were used for hay work, mostly orchard work. 
That said for hay work I'd take a 6400 or 6410 just for the power quad transmission. I think it would work real slick for a baling tractor, not to mention the creature comforts are much better in a 6000 series. 
As far as longevity goes I really can't say as with our orchard use we trade them shortly before they're completely destroyed cosmetically which seems to be right around 6k hours. (Orchard use is about quickest way to lower your resale value!)


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Uphayman said:


> Having had both a 6400 and 2 ,2955s, I'll opine on these two tractors. Still have one with 9900+ hours on it. No major engine issues, water pump replaced... Tough unit. On the other hand..... The 6400 is the reason I have never bought another JohN Deere. Worst tractor I've ever owned. I think it was one of the first ones produced. Disaster. It's been probably 25 years and I still have that sour green taste in my craw.


 If you don't mind me asking what all problems did you have with the 6400? I have thought a couple times about buying a 6400 for a loader tractor since it is about the only 4wd tractor in that size that I could get in my price range.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Why not rake more hay into the swath? Than can slow the tractor down and use more of its power to run the baler and less of its power to pull its own weight up the hill in a faster gear. I have done that for years running a tractor with about as much pto hp as the 5083e.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Have to rack brain as it was a long while ago. Shift linkage didn't work ,was replaced with a " mod kit". J d didn't stand behind it. Had a loader on ours also.....using it to push silage in the new bunker, door fell off. Three times had rear window shatter trying to shut it.....that's a waker upper, as it goes down the back of your neck! Door shattered again, something cooked the electrics as I was trying to do a big seeding with rain on the way. Ran it for 16 hours straight knowing it was cooked without shutting down. Leaks galore....

I'm not partial to any brand,as I've got a few stories on blue ones too. Someone told me there were more 6400s destroyed in fires than any other model. I'd believe it. The thing did pull though.


----------



## 20156point7 (Apr 7, 2015)

A 5083e just isn't big enough to pull a 3 ton baler on a 30-40 degree slope efficiently. You can do it but it takes twice as long as it should.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I think 2955 will ride better because of a longer wheelbase(102'' vs 94.5''[6400] or 85.8''[5083E])


----------



## 20156point7 (Apr 7, 2015)

Yea the 5083e rides ruff


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

Another option might be a 5105M. We've got one and I love it! 32 speed trans, 4x4 and the whole nine yards. I have just a bit over 3000 hrs on it and haven't had any issues with it. It's a heck of a power house with the common rail injection and with the rear tires loaded it'll handle anything I've asked it to do.


----------



## 20156point7 (Apr 7, 2015)

That is a good option but I like the simplicity of the older tractors. There not in my price range either. I wish I would have just bought a new 5m when I bought my 5083e.


----------

